# recently separated (financial advise needed)



## norwalk (Sep 22, 2010)

My wife and I have an apartment together with 3 kids. (2 of them mine). We recently decided to separate and had a verbal agreement to split the bills down the middle. I moved back in with my parents. I pay half the rent,car payment, utilities, groceries. We are still legally married. I have my name on the lease, and utilities. Im starting to fall behind in paying every month. She lost her job at around the same time we separated but has money saved so she is able to pay the bills in full and I pay my half to her when i can. What power do I have or what can I say to tell her that I need more time or cannot continue paying the amount each month. I know that since my name is on the bills and the lease that I am liable. Should I ask to pay less, make payments in increments? I dont feel I should be paying utilities when I do not live there. She says its for the kids but her family comes over and uses the shower because theirs does not work. I have the kids on weekends and do not receive any money from her. 

Can you let me know what my options are as far as what I can do legally and what I should be paying for and what I shouldnt. She is pretty much taking my whole paycheck right now and I am left with nothing.


----------



## sweetpeaflower (Sep 23, 2010)

Why did you agree to pay 1/2 of those things if you are not capable of doing it? How long are you going to be separated? Are you trying to reconcile? If you get into an argument over the utilites that you agreed to pay 1/2 for, it will cause resentment and probably hinder any reconciliation. I personally think you should move back in and be a father to those kids. Why is she taking care of your 2? And if you're living with your parents, you can't have many expenses. Your first responsibility should be to your family.


----------

